# [Games for Windows - Live] Verbindung kann nicht aufgebaut werden



## mixxed_up (20. November 2010)

Hallo,

seit neuestem kann ich mich nicht mehr bei GfWL anmelden, ich bekomme immer folgende Fehlermeldung:



			
				GfWL schrieb:
			
		

> Verbingung zu LIVE kann nicht aufgebaut werden. Sie nutzen möglicherweise eine Windows Live ID aus einem Land, in dem LIVE nicht angeboten wird.



Was ich da machen kann leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein, es funktioniert seit zwei Wochen nicht, und das ist das erste mal, dass ich ein Problem mit GfWL habe ...


----------



## AchtBit (20. November 2010)

Hört sich nach gebannter ID an.

Schau mal was die Diagnose anzeigt.

Nach der letzten GFWL Client Aktualisierung musst zudem auf die X-Life Seite und die neuen Endnutzerlizenz akzeptieren, sonst ist eine Anmeldung mit deiner LIVE ID nicht möglich.

Vieleicht hast das weggedrückt.


Der neue Client hat keine Option zum anlegen eines Offline Accounts mehr 

Spiel wie Fuel können ohne Account nicht speichern. Das ist übel. Bei juiced 2 geht Speichern seperat. Zudem erscheint der Xlive Client erst gar nicht mehr wenn man Offline ist. Vorher konnt ich mich auch offline an den X clienten anmelden.

Oh man,, ms es reicht.


----------



## mixxed_up (20. November 2010)

Ich kann mich bei GfWL im Firefox noch anmelden, und habe eben den neuen Bedingungen zugestimmt. Keine Änderung, bekomme immer noch die selbe Fehlermeldung.

Bei der Information steht dann, meine IP und meine UPnP wären nicht angemeldet.


----------



## AchtBit (21. November 2010)

Mach mal nen Screeny vom Anmeldeversuch



Edit: ich muss mich jetzt erst immer hier einmal Anmeldung sonst lässt sich Fuel einfach nicht starten. Und das obwohl ich ein seperates Offline Profil mit Autologin für das Game verwende.

Irgenwie ist der neu Client ********.


----------



## mixxed_up (21. November 2010)

Ich hab mir mal den Netzwerkstatus angeguckt, und da steht bei UPnP und IP Adresse "nicht angemeldet". Hat das was damit zu tun?


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Dezember 2010)

Hat noch keiner eine Lösung? Ich würde echt unglaublich gerne mal wieder DiRT 2 spielen, und auch speichern können.


----------



## dexter0201 (3. Dezember 2010)

ich hab exact das selbe Problem 

Verbingung zu LIVE kann nicht aufgebaut werden. Sie nutzen möglicherweise eine Windows Live ID aus einem Land, in dem LIVE nicht angeboten wird.

und ebendfalls bei mir: IP und UPnP nicht angemeldet ...

das hab ich auch schon sehr lange und bei ALLEN windows live spielen ... anderer account funtzt auch nicht ... google hat mir bis jetzt nicht helfen können ...

hab Windows live update runtergeladen ... und upnp eingeschaltet ... bei router und OS... 
NAT is aktiviert und port 88 und 3074 freigegeben (was angeblich helfen sollte laut ein paar foren...)
aber NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN nix...
einmal mittendrin ging es... da stand das ein update geladenw erden muss ... aber dann kam ein nächster fehler das wohl eine inet problem da wäre und bam wurde ich wieder ausgelockt...

und dann wieder der selbe fehler wie oben ...

Hab Windows XP!


----------



## The_Man1990 (5. Dezember 2010)

Hi an alle habe 
 das selbe problem wie mixxes_up mein clint ausserhaöb vom spiel geht aber in game ganu den gleichen  fehler wie er ihn hat 
was ucb noch sagen kann die ganzen probeme sind bei mir erst aufgetreten nachdem ich mein rechner formatiert hatte und das spiel neu instaliert hatte 
seitz dem wikll es nich mehr *scghneieeef
BRAUCHE HILFE

MFG
TEH_MAN1990


----------



## AchtBit (5. Dezember 2010)

Wenns im Spiel geht aber am Marktplatz nicht und du ganz sicher die gleichen Zugangsdaten eingibst, dann ist das ein Zeichen für fehlerhafte Sicherheits Updates. Die Fehler Update Fehlschläge werde im Win RootOrdner als KBxxxxxx.log protokolliert. Teileweise Fehlschläge erkennst an Ordner KBxxxxxxx ohne Inhalt und ohne Log Dateien. Das sind updates, die zwar registriert, aber nicht als installierbar gelten.
M$ ist pinkelig. Das System wird genau ausgecheckt und abgefragt. Sind die Standard Sicherheits Mechanismen aus dem Rahmen. Stellt M$ letztendlich noch Mittels Registry Tracing ob überhaupt eine Installation möglich ist. Meisten steht dann ganz unten im Protokol' errorcode 0, installierbar , neustart: ja, nein. installation verweigern: ja'. Der User bekommt ganz schlicht die Meldung 'update erfolgreich'


So sinds die Prinzen , sie ärgern gerne die WGA fail User mit 'stirb langsam' Teil. 7 wir haben noch immer nicht genug-


----------



## The_Man1990 (5. Dezember 2010)

mein marktplace geht aber ingame geht nicht und wie kann ich den fehler nun beseitigen?!


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (6. Dezember 2010)

das ist ja mal die höhe,microsoft hatt mal eben die offline funktion klammheimlich entfernt,damit ist Gfwl genauso ein DRM scheiss wie steam und das normale DRM, du nix online du nix speichern.
Ich glaube da helfen jetzt endgültig nur illegale methoden.typisch ,langsam verkommen wir zur Wirtschaftsdiktatur.
gegen regierungen wird sich gewährt,aber wenn es die wirtschaft ist,dann ist es ebenso,man kann nichts machen.Das sind die läufigen meinungen in Deutschland, wie es scheint.Ahh Politik,wenn ich nicht so dermaßen wirr wäre,wär ich schon in der Piratenpartei.das stinkt mir langsam


----------



## mixxed_up (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich konnte mein Problem mit einer Neuinstallation von Windows beheben, irgendwas war da offensichtlich falsch.


----------

